# CF MP Annual Symposium



## MP ashley ann (27 May 2013)

When and where is the CF MP Annual Symposium?


----------



## garb811 (27 May 2013)

MP ashley ann said:
			
		

> When and where is the CF MP Annual Symposium?


As of right now it is not known if/when it will happen due to the fiscal restraints.


----------

